# what worked the best for you



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

Which OTC supplements worked the best for you with IBS-D?


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Immodium, KaoMorph, Dr. Collis Browne's Mixture, Calcium with Vit.D. Kalms.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I have been sick for almost a month (IBS-D) after having a stomach virus which triggered a very severe IBS reaction. Then a friend told me about Digestive Advantage. Taking that and Metamucil has worked miracles - I am so beginning to feel human again!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I tried Sacchoromyces Boullardi and it was ok but loperamide/ imodium worked best in general.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

More like OTI (off the internet) but Provex CV flavonoid supplement for over 11 years.Mark


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

The new Immodium with gas relief has been the best...


----------

